# Rest in peace pretty lady



## Whoshotya

So sorry for your loss. You and your kin will be n my prayers.


----------



## sfw1960

My folks have been gone a while RL....
Losing mom kicked me the hardest; when the chips are low & you need good advice - mom was always like the quarterback on 4th down. Somebody had to make the call & get it done. 
When life handed me a bunch of lemons, I always sought mom's advice & kind words....When your QB isn't there to make the play, you feel an emptiness no other person could ever fill. :sad:
Time heals, and she's in a better place now ~ a place we can all go to when everything is right in the world... 

So sorry for your loss,

Robert


----------



## RIVER LADY

Thanks Robert. I miss her alot but, grateful she is in a better place. I'm doing ok with everything. I have alot of great friends supporting me. My daughter makes sure I've been getting out in the woods every chance we get, she knows it's good therapy. I taught her well. 


Thanks again everyone for you thoughtfulness and kind words. Ya'll know I'll never forget.


----------



## Fabner1

Sorry about your Mom Sweetpea, Has to be a tough time for your family.
Sounds like she was a great lady!

Fred


----------



## sfw1960

RIVER LADY said:


> ....... I taught her well.
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone for you thoughtfulness and kind words. Ya'll know I'll never forget.


We already _knew _you were a good mom, that's something you can't hide and it goes without saying.:coolgleam
Therapy & time is what it takes - you know these things; but we're all here in case you need a sounding board.
You're lucky to have such a great family!

Best,


*R*


----------



## ERnurse

God bless you and your family.


----------



## huntinlady

Sorry for your loss River Lady...prayers for you and your loved ones. I know how hard it is to lose your Mom. Mine has been gone 20 yrs this past March and I still miss her.


----------



## mwp

Sorry for your loss,prayers from my family to yours


----------



## tangleknot

So sorry to hear of your loss, sounds like a wonderful lady that has moved on to a better place.


----------



## wyldkat49766

My condolences. I lost my mom Oct 20 95 at the age of 56.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Thank you all for you kind words. They mean alot.


----------



## Enigma

Shawn my heart goe's out to you on your loss. Sorry about your mom .I some what know your feels I lost my Little sister this past march I still hurt real bad about it.I hope thing go better for.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Just saw this thread. Hang in there RL, time and keeping busy with your passions and hobbies in the outdoors with help to heal the hurt. She is at peace now, and did not suffer, that's a good thing Only met you once, but you seemed to have your head on right, and to be a tough woman. You'll make it just fine. Take care, and god bless your family.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Thanks again everyone. You are all so thoughtful and kind. 

Ralph, I try not to dwell, I process and move on pretty quickly. And yes, escaping to the woods every chance I get helps alot.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Im sorry for your loss. Sadly I know this feeling.


----------



## RIVER LADY

wyldkat49766 said:


> Im sorry for your loss. Sadly I know this feeling.


Thank you!


----------



## Wendy

Your mom must have been an awesome lady! My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## nateCkimball

So sorry for you loss


----------



## RIVER LADY

Thank you both.

....and yes Wendy. She was an awsome lady.


----------



## Cape Harvester

RIVER LADY said:


> Again, thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> No reason to be sad. My Mother lived a great life and had a peaceful and painless journey home. She is now reunited with our Dad and her heart is now content.


New guy here and I was thinking the same way about it.

I'm happy that you loved your Mom and appreciate her. I'm happy that you celibrate her life. God speed to you and your beautiful Mom!


----------

